# Someone tell me what is wrong with some people. grrrrrrr



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

OK am staying one night on a CL in Hemmingford Abbots (near Huntingdon)

I arrive and find a slot with an EHU and park up (*With intention to go see the owner and sort out my pitch.*)

IMMEDIATELY the caravaner next to me comes flying out:-

"you can't go there :?: that is not a pitch :?: Have you booked :?: "

Yes mate I have booked, I'm just going to see the owner to pay her and sort out where to go -----that shut him up!!!

Then the owner tells me to go on the end so I park up leaving enough space for the adjacent caravaner to get his car in (he's not there at the time)

About half an hour latter he comes back, parks in the space I left for him, no problems* drove straight in.*

But comes over knocking on my window:-
"You shouldn't be there :?: , don't you know the rules :?:you're too close :!:

I ask how much to move

He says move a *bit *

I tell him there are* no markers *and *how far is a 'bit'*

Well just move a bit, he repeats

Do you mean* ten *metres,* fifteen *metres, (the use of the term metres seems to confuse him!!)

Well *move to the length of you're EHU cable!!!!*

Well, I did ('cos I'm a nice bloke) but wish I had gone right over the other side of the field. I can get by without EHU if I have too.

God I'm pissed off, so now every Caravan Club CL I stay on I'll need to get the owner *to show me where I have to park up!!!!*

Mod note.
Title edited at request of OP. No general condemnation intended, but original title open to misinterpretation.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

> Someone tell me what is wrong with these caravaners grrrrrrr


Jealousy, pure jealousy.....

G


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The advisory distance between caravans and/or m/h is 6 metres as I am sure you know. Note it is advisory but adhered to be most CCC and CC.

But most tuggers have not got a clue.

Today on site a tugger moved so close to their neighbour, the neighbour could not get his is awning out. Why did he move? Because his wife wanted to BBQ in the sun!!!

He was quickly moved back needless to say.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Sad isn't it but I fear you are right :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

They are a special breed.............. :roll: they also like to travel in convoy's of two or three's so no one can get by bless them.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I would have asked him to move his car....


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thankfully I've ever only met very canny people on CL's and i've stayed at quite a lot now. 

Just put that episode down to experience. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

AndrewandShirley said:


> *The advisory distance between caravans and/or m/h is 6 metres *as I am sure you know. Note it is advisory but adhered to be most CCC and CC.
> 
> But most tuggers have not got a clue.
> 
> ...


I was *way beyond that *in fact I judge I was ten metres from his 'tent' thingy that was attached to the side of his caravan :!:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

If you were the vengeful kind, you could always sneak up and trip his electricity at 2am in the morning?????


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Freddiebooks said:


> Thankfully I've ever only met very canny people on CL's and i've stayed at quite a lot now.
> 
> Just put that episode down to experience.
> 
> Freddiebooks


I prefer CL's too, not stayed on hundreds yet (probably about 20) and so far been OK but todays muppet really upset me.

Oh well put it down to experience as you say.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> If you were the vengeful kind, you could always sneak up and trip his electricity at 2am in the morning?????


2 am ? Most tuggers from our observations are still in bed at 10am. You can do it as you unplug your EHU lead to depart ( noisily) for another day of exploration.

G


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> You can do it as you unplug your EHU lead to depart ( noisily) for another day of exploration.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well I shall be departing tomorrow around 08:30 as I'm heading down to the chunnel so a bit of revving the engine might well be in order methinks :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments guys, I'm off to cook my dinner now and stick little pins in my caravan club guide :!: :!:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Losos said:


> so a bit of revving the engine might well be in order methinks :lol:


_Revving of engine _ ? Come come, you can be a bit more imaginative that that surely ? What about the slamming of doors ? Crashing of breakfast pots ? Loud and cheerful singing ? Touch of Radio 1 ?

Have a good trip tomorrow and forget this mob. You'll surely meet worse...!

G


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

snatch their water pumps


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

That wonderful comedian and world expert on the motor car, Jeremy Clarkson, would be proud of you.
Do you think he differentiates between Motorhomers and Caravaners?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just cook bacon outside all day and watch em drool.

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm pleased I've never met awkward people like that - perhaps it's because I always have my "do I look like I'm going to give a ****" face on :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Meanwhile there is a tugger on Caravan forum asking whats wrong with MHers :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Give those tuggers a chance.

I was one of them once, but I saw the light. Bought a Motorhome and attended a 6 meter rehabilitation course at Lake Annecy, the first week in August !!! We became really friendly with our neighbours, I saw the light. 

I have been mended proper now.

Regards

A recovering, 6 meter rule addict.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Be carefull out there,m/caravans have number plates on,the same as c/vans. You could be getting a nocturnal visit,perhaps months later. Some people have NO!! sense of humour.
Two wrongs don't make a right,put it down to experience,the world is full of odd people,it would appear he thought you were odd,so there you have it.
Gearjammer.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> If you were the vengeful kind, you could always sneak up and trip his electricity at 2am in the morning?????


I admit to doing this once :lol:

To a herd of noisy hillbillies that pitched up next to us with approx 200 children


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Now while i like to think NO ONE!!,will switch off electric,let me say this. There is a member of the group i Rally with,who has to have an electronic aid to be able to breath with,through the night!!! There has been a thread on these forums about a sleeping aid that is electronically driven!!!
Bet that makes you feel better,be up front at the time,challenge the odd bod,ask him to accompany you to the warden,sort it out face to face,not slink around in the dead of night. I hope this may help,but doubt it.
Gearjammer Ted.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd just chuck a loaf of bread on his roof - noisy things birds at 5am in the morning! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> If you were the vengeful kind, you could always sneak up and trip his electricity at 2am in the morning?????


And here was me thinking you were a nice person too. :lol:

(So THAT'S why my RV wouldn't start in Morocco.... :evil: )

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jented said:


> Be carefull out there,m/caravans have number plates on,the same as c/vans. You could be getting a nocturnal visit


Unlikely, given that owner data is unavailable on the street.

Dougie.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

stevenjonathan said:


> I'd just chuck a loaf of bread on his roof - noisy things birds at 5am in the morning! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now I think that's a really classy idea


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Done bread on the roof a few times over the years, if you are near the coast it works a treat as Seagulls seem to be very early risers :lol: :lol: 

Don't use too bigger pieces and take care not to use crusts as they can make a bit of a thud as they land!! 

Also had the Annecy treatment this week followed by another Aire not far away who had taken lessons from them I think!

Mandy


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

yep
done the bread thing i do it last thing at night so it is there at first light


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I really am glad I don't live next door to you lot! :lol:


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*carrrravanners*

THANK GOD THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED ON AIRES


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Now I like curry, but not everyone does :roll: 
Time you bought an old Geny, the kind that needs plenty of oil. :twisted: 

We were camping in Serbia at one time, the only people in the whole place as it happened; a large field.
Around midnight a French motor home entered the field, rather noisily and parked so close to us, we could not open our door.
It takes all sorts but we saw the funny side of it later; much later!
Alan


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Just catching up - seems some of you have pretty vivid imaginations - I would never have thought of the bread on the roof thing :lol:

As it happens I left a bit latter and some of them were up, I made a point of* not *looking at them as I drove away, couldn't resist a little bit of engine reving :!:

Someone mentioned the number plate, well that doesn't worry me 'cos where I'm going* no one will follow *:!: :lol:

It was *very petty I felt but then some people are like that*

Oh BTW I'm now parked up at my favorite French site, there was only one slot between two French MH's so bearing in mind yesterday I got out before reversing and had a hand signal conversation with the lady on one side who indicated for me to back in OK *we've got about 1.5 metres on each side, no one has said a word.*
I think that says a lot about *not only MH's but also the French*.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Perhaps the CL owner could have prevented all this animosity if he/she had marked out the pitch boundaries, a dab of paint on a fence, a wooden marker stake here and there, not rocket science, but then what would you guys do with your bread crumbs :lol: :lol: 

Mick


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Asprn.
"Dream on",the same system that "Hides?LOL" number plates,can be used to access them. There are a number?LOL,of agencies that can supply ownership details,you just have to apply.
As regards Losos? and the 1.5 metre gap between units at a Favourite French site,if that turns you on,go to West Thurrock ,South Mimms,or any other truckstop,you can park closer than that,and not have to drive to France.
Ted.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

MicknPat said:


> Perhaps the CL owner could have prevented all this animosity if he/she had marked out the pitch boundaries, ...Mick


But should that substitute for good manners and common sense :?: :roll: 
Oops - GoM


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

He must be even older than me and goes back to the time CC did not allow motorcaravanners. My father remembered one AGM where it was argued they were not the right sort of people as they ate their peas of the back of their knife, sometime in the 50s?


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

JohnWebb said:


> He must be even older than me and goes back to the time CC did not allow motorcaravanners. My father remembered one AGM where it was argued they were not the right sort of people as they ate their peas of the back of their knife, sometime in the 50s?


How far sighted they were, when you read some of the posts on here. :roll: :roll:

Andy


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

foll-de-roll said:


> ..How far sighted they were, when you read some of the posts on here. :roll: :roll: ..Andy


Nice


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

TDG said:


> MicknPat said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the CL owner could have prevented all this animosity if he/she had marked out the pitch boundaries, ...Mick
> ...


Answer, NO of course not

I tried to point out that there were no markers, posts, little CC flags or* anything *defining the pitches

I also pointed out to him I was* over *the 6Mt 'advisory' distance

And when I asked how far I should move he keept say "Move it a *bit*" well come on guys,* how far is a 'bit *:roll:


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

It would appear that a vast majority of you Motorhomers have a very narrow view when it comes the Caravanners. Yes, I agree that some Caravanners can be objectionable, but that also applies the MH'ers!
I was a Caravanner form 1965 to 1990. We then became MH'er until 2009 when ill health forced us to part with our MH and revert to a Caravan, so we have seen both sides of the coin. Some of the remarks relating to Caravanners are objectionable - Get a life some of you MH'ers!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hovis said:


> It would appear that a vast majority of you Motorhomers have a very narrow view when it comes the Caravanners. ..... Some of the remarks relating to Caravanners are objectionable - Get a life some of you MH'ers!


Hovis...I rather think you've missed the point; true, it is something of an " in " joke on here but it would be true to say that most of the above remarks to which you object are said tongue-firmly-in-cheek.

I think it is also true that most of us on here came up through the ranks of caravanners to become motorhomers. Many of us indeed started off as tenters.

When it comes down to it we are all campers and I don't think there is one of us on here who would not be friendly to a caravanner or offer help if necessary.

G


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Trouble is G that most of the people who read this forum are not aware of the "in" jokes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> Trouble is G that most of the people who read this forum are not aware of the "in" jokes.


But who is the forum for Bill ? Is it for those of us who enjoy the camaraderie and learn daily from the information ? They will very quickly pick up the tugger vs MHer joke, which is not unique to MHF. Is it for the casual reader who happens to come across the forum and dip in and out ?

Have people really missed the tongue-in-cheek element of the writing above ? Of course none of us would disconnect EHUs or deliberately damage anyones outfit. We do enjoy a little banter- as one would among friends if met face to face and I would hope that all but the most casual reader would be able to understand that.

I hope none of my replies have given offence ot anyone as it was not my intention at all and I am sure this is also true of every other contributor to this thread and I am surprised that it should have come across as anything other than rather silly banter.

G


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are also ex tuggers and have at times had both a shed on wheels and a m/h.

We are working in the leisure industry and meet both types of campers daily.

One think we have noticed is that m/h and shed pullers tend to stick with each other. 

Showed this thread to a couple of shed pullers and they said they have the same threads about us m/h's.

So lighten up everyone, like life, this thread is only a bit of fun.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

G
I'm not usually touchy and I do enjoy a joke. 
What, I suppose, I do get touchy about is anybody giving credence to anything Jeremy Clarkson says.
Jeremy has publicly stated, more than once, that all Motor Cyclists should be "shot in the face"
I suppose his very small circle of friends though that to be funny.

Off soapbox, dinner break over, back on head.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> So lighten up everyone, like life, this thread is only a bit of fun.


Well said Andrew . . . and Grizzly too is dead right about many, if not almost all of us. :wink:

It was ridge tent >> frame tent >> self-built trailer tent >> shed on wheels >> then motorhome for us, and many others took a similar route.

As ex-everythingers I feel quite comfortable about anyone taking the wee wee out of shed pullers, since it is obviously never meant to hurt or offend.  _(The comment made by the OP was directed far more at the person, than his mode of camping.)_

As Andrew says, life should be a bit of fun . . . and for most of us (*now we have a motorhome*) it is!!! :wink:

# # Joke # #​
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> What, I suppose, I do get touchy about is anybody giving credence to anything Jeremy Clarkson says.
> Jeremy has publicly stated, more than once, that all Motor Cyclists should be "shot in the face"
> I suppose his very small circle of friends though that to be funny.
> 
> Off soapbox, dinner break over, back on head.


You're absolutely right there Bill, there is nothing remotely funny about remarks like this and they reflect badly on the person who says them.

It's like many of the modern so-called satire programmes; cruel and unfunny.

G


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

AndrewandShirley said:


> ....So lighten up everyone, like life, this thread is only a bit of fun.


Yes, well said, but there are some who don't even see a joke when posted under *Jokes & Trivia* :roll:


----------



## FionaG (Jul 27, 2007)

Ha ha!! As two women who do loads of sites we love the ol Caravan Club police lol! Usually they haven't got much fun in their lives....shame...

Most CC sites brill and the CL's just spoiled by a few. Take no notice!

Fiona


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I had the opposite, at a cl in Bogner they told me to park my CARAVAN between two m/h, when I lined up to get between them there was no way enough room so I parked in front of the gap as in a double row. Later one of the m/h owners came accross to opologise about the room the two had taken which I replied we are quite comfortable as we are.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> (The comment made by the OP was directed far more at the person, than his mode of camping.)[/i]
> Dave


Yes Dave, just want to emphisize that although my thread title was a bit vague it was this *one *individual and *not* the entire caravaning population who irked me. Having once been a student of statistics I have now convinced myself I'll never ever meet him on a camp site again and am now back to my usual sweetness and light towards all tuggers & MH's


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes, caravanners are distinctly odd people.

On the rare occasions that we use a site they come across and speak to us. 8O 

I wonder when the m/homers will catch on to this pastime.

If you want statistics, the times that we have been on sites (usually THS's) not one motorhomer has spoken to me (and I will talk to the speaking clock, so it's not my fault). The caravanners have been quite chatty and we have enjoyed their company.

BTW, this is not a rant, it is what we constantly experience and reinforces our desire to wildcamp alone.

ps, I am wearing my tin hat.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Losos said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > (The comment made by the OP was directed far more at the person, than his mode of camping.)[/i]
> ...


In that case why does your post title include the word " Caravanners", if the same person had come out of a motorhome then this post would have never appeared.
I don't believe that your title was at all vague.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> In that case why does your post title include the word " Caravanners",


Probably because it was a caravanner who upset him??



MikeCo said:


> if the same person had come out of a motorhome then this post would have never appeared.


If you were not a caravanner, your reply would never have appeared. :roll:

Let's call it "honours even" shall we, and not start a real spat between *CAMPERS *of whatever persuasion.

This is in danger of generating exactly the ill will that (so far) doesn't exist between caravanners and motorhomers! 8O 8O The last thing we want, I'm sure we all agree.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravanners*



Grizzly said:


> > Someone tell me what is wrong with these caravaners grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Jealousy, pure jealousy.....
> ...


Not sure about that....after this trip, I am more and more swinging towards a caravan to replace this old girl.

Re the opening post, I would not have moved, I would have told him to do so!

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Caravanners*



Rapide561 said:


> Not sure about that....after this trip, I am more and more swinging towards a caravan to replace this old girl.


Hi Russell.

It would be interesting to hear what is making a young chap like you think along those lines? :wink:

We shall stay with the motorhome while we are still able to visit France etc., fairly regularly, because it suits us better for a touring holiday in motorhome friendly countries.

If/when we are restricted mostly to the UK however, I think we shall probably go back to a caravan - simply so we have the car available. _(By then we will be far less mobile and may need the car if we are to get around very much at all here, where motorhomes are generally not very welcome.)_

Maudlin thoughts, which probably never occur to a youngster like yourself :wink: but a serious consideration for ageing and/or disabled people.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravan*

Dave

A bit off topic for this thread but here goes....

Sell the Kontiki for about £43k.

Buy a twin axle for £20k, and a nearly new Kia Sorrento for about £16k. £7k left over!

Pitching - this van has great living space etc, but it has caused many a heated moment on this trip. Can't get in here, won't fit there etc. Caravan with a mover - job done.

Practicality - we walked to the Carrefour on Friday and carried loads of groceries back. 4x4 would have fitted in the car park.

I do like to stay put for a few days - we are at Pompei now on day three and using the place as a base, travelling on the cheap by bus and train. A caravan is ideal for that sort of set up. Pitch and put.

More space - my mate has a Conqueror 645 - far more space inside due to the front area.

Levelling - far easier to level a caravan that a motorhome. I am not bothered about being 100% level, but levellish!

Warmer - caravan does not have the cold cab to deal with!

That said, on this sort of trip where sometimes we move on daily, the motorhome, albeit with length restrictions, is easier.

The thought of towing is not an issue at all. The lack of payload is though! My blooming Denby weighs about as much as some caravan payloads!

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think people vary much depending on whether they have caravans or motorhomes. There are just some odd people, thankfully very few, either that or my memory is bad.

Among the oddest I have seen were a German couple who had a kind of polythene tunnel trailer behind their van. They parked beside us for one night and we watched them unpacking their mobile containerised garden, complete with artificial grass, and arranging it around their van. Then they did their watering, feeding the plants and a little pruning and dead heading. In the morning they reversed the whole process and left. 

They were harmless eccentrics I think but I didn't take any chances, just smiled and nodded at them avoiding conversation. You never know, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Russell

A bit "off topic" as you say, but I think it will be of interest to many members and I don't think the OP will mind now his thread has run for 57 posts.  

Your reasons make a whole lot of sense, and emphasise the crucial difference between touring and staying put. For touring it's hard to beat a (smallish :wink: ) motorhome, but for stay-put holidays the caravan has a lot going for it.

There's a member currently worrying about optimum van size, so I'll give him a link to your post. I think he will find it very helpful and informative.  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I cerainly invoked a response!!

It was mention that this was all tongue in cheek - maybe, but the mention of removing the EHU, revving engines, slamming doors,snatching water pump, and bread on the roof has planted the seeds!! The thoughts must be in there somewhere. 
As I stated before we have gone back to Caravanning from a MH which we dearly miss.This is due to ill health and mobility problems, but has the benefit of the car for transport.
Heaven forbid any caravnner sugesting similar action (even tongue in cheek) taken towards a MH'er.
Those are my final comments on this matter.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh dear l didn't realise how much bad feeling there is meant to be between the 2 camps. Better cut off some good friends who are tuggers (love that name only came across it here)

On second thoughts when we are at same site/meeting they are the ones that feed me out of pity.. sort of like a stray starving pet







think l will continue taking my 3 course meal scraps


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There was a thread recently asking for suggestions for a collective noun that could apply to MHers. Howsabout a malice of ....... :lol: 

Seriously though I've come across small minded and self important people in all walks. They are not just found in certain groups. I generally smile sweetly, pat them on the head (metaphorically) and do what they will, if it is not too much trouble.

Either that or .............

Dick (attempting to pour oil on troubled waters for a change.)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Oh dear l didn't realise how much bad feeling there is meant to be between the 2 camps.


There _ isn't _ " bad feeling between the 2 camps" ! It's a joke ! It's not meant to be taken seriously and only the sententious few would do so. We're all nice, normal, helpful and friendly beings on campsites and talk to everyone whether they come out of a tent, a caravan or a motorhome ( not sure about an RV or a Hymer...).

As has been said above umpteen times: lighten up a little and smile.

G


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Strangely l did realise a joke thought my comment was humerus and a lighthearted reply l have not had any problems with either camp and caravanners have often helped me out not just feeding me helping me when l have had problems with BB and CB 

Apparently it was not lighthearted enough l shall endeavour to make it much more obvious in future.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I also thought my post was centred on a joke apologies as well  

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Apparently it was not lighthearted enough l shall endeavour to make it much more obvious in future.


My apologies; I didn't read your reply that way and that is my mistake. I shall try and do better. 

Dick- I wasn't referring to you in my reply- I did see that for the joke intended.

G


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

TUGGERS....NUFF SAID :twisted:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah - nuff said - tuggers are a drag.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Get the same banter in the boating world, rag and stick versus stinkpots!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought a nice generator today on eBay and have since discovered that it belonged to a "Tugger". (true)
My friend Ron tells me that I might have made a big mistake as "Tuggers" are the type of people who would cross other campers pitches behind their back.
Ron has made many more observations like this, Hence his nickname.


----------



## NorthernSoul45 (Jul 7, 2009)

*They do park to close*

We stayed at the Half way house just out side of Bridgnorth the weekend of the Royal wedding parked on the spot we were given and ask if we had an awning we said we had a wind out and a few sun chairs.
I had a few pints of good local ale and sat down to watch the wedding we both had a quick 40 winks and when we woke up a tugger had parked that close we had no chance of getting the windout out never mind the sun chairs his water butts were just under our windows.
He had room for his awning chairs table swing ball and his car, hope he had a good weekend! :?
Glad I was only staying for 2 days.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We have just been on a UK camp site for the first time for ages. They also leave their cars stuck out in the road or close. The worst thing was some seem to have little humanoid objects who should really be in the primate cage at a zoo. They don't seem to understand the idea of toilet bowls or not destroying the fittings etc! As for ball games near you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you stay on CL sites on the CC website it tells you how big the CL is. 1/4 of an Acre is about the smallest and this will be a farm yard or small area of lawn hopefully with marked bays. This will appear quite cramped.

Anything over 1 acre usually means you will have plenty of space. We are currently on one and have been for nearly a week which is 2 acres I think. £6 a night and right now only us on it. Even when there were 3 other vans the other night the nearest was 80 yards away.

I think the tuggers must all be at some rally or something as for a change its been mainly motorhomes here.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I spoke to a tugger once.  
Sorry everyone! :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I spoke to a tugger once.
> Sorry everyone! :lol: :lol:
> Alan


Carefull, 
I was once a tugger, and a perfect one at that

Dave p


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

In fact, I was for many years. And my children behaved.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My pal was a tugger but a few years with us and not being able to follow the complete motorhome experience changed him,he has got a nice Chausson!!


----------

